# East Coast Rally



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

A few of us were talking about a rally for the east coast Outbackers that can't make it to Branson. We were kicking around the idea of June 22-24. Is there any interest out there?

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds good to me I'll check with Peg

Don


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> A few of us were talking about a rally for the east coast Outbackers that can't make it to Branson. We were kicking around the idea of June 22-24. Is there any interest out there?
> 
> Gary


 Next year?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I won t say it is early for this but...........Even tho I also cannot make the National Rally, I do not think it is polite to start a rally that could compete for the same people in the same time span. The National Rally does not have a lot of firm commitments yet and we should give people a little more time to decide if they can go to Branson.

Now a weekend rally in May or another window in 07 is definitly a must.

John


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

ummmmmmmm Wheres branson? And if this east coast rally is going to happen whenever the date....What region on the east coast are you considering? Thanks!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=9819

under Rallies


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

It wasn't meant to be impolite, but there will be alot of people that cannot make the trip to Branson and the thought was that those people could get together at the same time. If this is improper please feel free to remove it.

Gary


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> It wasn't meant to be impolite, but there will be alot of people that cannot make the trip to Branson and the thought was that those people could get together at the same time. If this is improper please feel free to remove it.
> 
> Gary


Yes John, you have a good point. As Gary said, that was not the intention to compete with the National Rally. It was discussed that those who cannot attend the National Rally because of the distant per se wouldn't feel left out. Celebrating this wonderful Forum & being Outbackers could take place in different locations if need be. It was only just put out there last night, so there will be a lot more discussions, opinions & probably changes about it in the near future.

Tami


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

We wont be able to make the Branson or any other place because of DD high school graduation (June 23, 2007). Having family in from out of town also. If it was a different time frame after that weekend would be great with us!!
Sharon


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah, John. This was not intended to compete in anyway witht the National Rally, but only as a weekend opportunity for those who know for sure that they cannot make it to Branson. For me, it is at least an 18-20 hour trip our tow vehicle would not be able to do that trip. I think it would be perfectly acceptable for people in the Western regions that can't come this distance as well to do the same. I think a lot of Outbackers are in a mid-age catagory and therefore don't have two weeks to devote to a rally. (2-3 days of travel each way plus rally week) Please don't take this as an insult or an intrusion to the National Rally. We all would love to see 200 Outbackers descend on Branson. I think that would make the local news. We are only jealous that we can't go and don't want to miss out on the fun.

Darlene



NobleEagle said:


> ummmmmmmm Wheres branson? And if this east coast rally is going to happen whenever the date....What region on the east coast are you considering? Thanks!


Branson is in Missouri. The talk last night is to do something that may be centralized for the East coast. We discussed Washington DC, but no decisions have been made. We are just looking to see who at this point may be interested.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I had recieved E Mails looking for suggestions to help gain interest in Branson. I did not have any. I Love Rallies as much as anyone. The only problem I had was it was the same weekend window. I did not think it was done to compete but it might have for some. I know nothing was in stone and I realize not everyone can make the Branson trip, myself included.

It was just a personal opinion and suggestion, not a moderators request. Removal is not an option and if it happens, no problem.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I had recieved E Mails looking for suggestions to help gain interest in Branson. I did not have any. I Love Rallies as much as anyone. The only problem I had was it was the same weekend window. I did not think it was done to compete but it might have for some. I know nothing was in stone and I realize not everyone can make the Branson trip, myself included.
> 
> It was just a personal opinion and suggestion, not a moderators request. Removal is not an option and if it happens, no problem.


With our 10 year anniv. being next year and a big trip to Bermuda planned. Therefore, we will not attend Branson. We could do 4-5 days over a weekend.

Unfortunately, we ran into the same issue last year regarding location and timing.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim

P.S. I don't own an O2 tank................


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

We looked at almost every possible way of getting to Branson. The ship's inspection schedule just doesn't looklike it will support us taking that much leave at that time. If there's a closer rally we can save up for.... we're all in. DW and I would LOVE to make the national, the site of a CG full of nothing but Outbacks would be awesome. Honestly, we're still trying to work deferent angles, everything from her towing out there and me flying to a Grand Parents tour (pushing the loss of leave angle).

Let us know if the idea catches.

Dave


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

HTQM said:


> We looked at almost every possible way of getting to Branson. The ship's inspection schedule just doesn't looklike it will support us taking that much leave at that time. If there's a closer rally we can save up for.... we're all in. DW and I would LOVE to make the national, the site of a CG full of nothing but Outbacks would be awesome. Honestly, we're still trying to work deferent angles, everything from her towing out there and me flying to a Grand Parents tour (pushing the loss of leave angle).
> 
> Let us know if the idea catches.
> 
> Dave


Dave,
We will keep you in mind as time draws nearer and plans are made. If you just can't get to Branson, we would love to have you join us.

Darlene


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We would love to camp the east coast again. Last week of June is no good for us. If it is during the 1st 2 weeks of July or anytime in Aug. Count us in.

Thor


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

Sounds Great!!
This far in advance is a lot easier to plan.
We will not be driving to Branson and would be real interested in something closer to the east coat.
I'll be looking for more info,..

Mike


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Reading this, I don't think an East Coast rally is competing with the Branson Rally at all.
The Western Region rally is being held virtually the same time frame.

In fact, my hunch is that it may turn out to be "Nationally Rally Week" that is held in several locations. West, Central, and East... WHY NOT









Wish I could attend Branson, but the dates chosen pretty much lock out the West coast. So why not... a National Outbackers.com rally week! Go for it fellow brothers and sisters on the East coast









How cool would this be, fellow Outbackers attending the regional rally closest to them, meeting some great folks, sharing some great stories, learning some great tips from one another... That's what Outbackers.com is all about!!









And just think of all the pictures that can be shared from an East, Mid and West region rally


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I have to agree with Jeff on this one. The Western Region Outbackers.com Rally is and on the books, with over a dozen confirmations already. Branson seems to finally be moving forward, but it seems clear that its appeal is going to be primarily with Outbackers from the south and lower midwest. It would then seem logical then, to cover the northeast with a third rally that will pick up the people in that part of the country that would not be able to attend either of the other two.

In keeping with that theme, I would submit that it would be presumptous for any one of these rallies to call itself the National Outbackers Rally. Instead, we might call ourselves something like the *2007 Outbackers.com National Rally Week - _____ Region Rally*.

I also think we could look into the possibility of employing some high-tech wizardary, and setting up live streaming Rally Cams at each rally, and maybe some type of joint 'cyber' activities. What would be more natural for this community anyway?









Just a couple of thoughts...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I have to agree with Jeff on this one. The Western Region Outbackers.com Rally is and on the books, with over a dozen confirmations already. Branson seems to finally be moving forward, but it seems clear that its appeal is going to be primarily with Outbackers from the south and lower midwest. It would then seem logical then, to cover the northeast with a third rally that will pick up the people in that part of the country that would not be able to attend either of the other two.
> 
> In keeping with that theme, I would submit that it would be presumptous for any one of these rallies to call itself the National Outbackers Rally. Instead, we might call ourselves something like the *2007 Outbackers.com National Rally Week - _____ Region Rally*.
> 
> ...


Great idea Doug.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Now that is a really cool Idea

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Now that is a really cool Idea
> 
> Don


I would love to be apart of that.

Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Count us in as well









Tami


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

While my family would love to attend the Branson rally, the time and expense in getting there from Central Florida is not in the cards for us. And we have firmly made a commitment NOT to wear ourselves out with traveling while on vacation.

However, depending on location, we are interested in a rally on the east coast.

Let's see what transpires.

Dan


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

In order to arrive at a centalized location for all east coasters, what state do you believe best represents a mid way point for Outbackers from Canada to Florida since we have people who are interested from both of these points?

Darlene


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

As much as I like the idea of a National Rally, I don't see it as a practical thing....

It's a great thought, but for some of us to travel that distance over a few days, I personally would want 2 weeks to do the whole trip in.

I really like the idea of a National Rally week, where all the regions could be camping at the same time.

My opinion, but I don't see a National Rally ever becoming what it should be.....the US and Canada are just to broad of an area to cover that way.

Steve


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

prevish gang said:


> In order to arrive at a centalized location for all east coasters, what state do you believe best represents a mid way point for Outbackers from Canada to Florida since we have people who are interested from both of these points?
> 
> Darlene


Kentucky


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Katrina said:


> In order to arrive at a centalized location for all east coasters, what state do you believe best represents a mid way point for Outbackers from Canada to Florida since we have people who are interested from both of these points?
> 
> Darlene


Kentucky
[/quote]

Maryland..........Wanna rassle for it?????


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> In order to arrive at a centalized location for all east coasters, what state do you believe best represents a mid way point for Outbackers from Canada to Florida since we have people who are interested from both of these points?
> 
> Darlene


Kentucky
[/quote]

Maryland..........Wanna rassle for it?????








[/quote]

Pistols at 10 paces?


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Katrina said:


> In order to arrive at a centalized location for all east coasters, what state do you believe best represents a mid way point for Outbackers from Canada to Florida since we have people who are interested from both of these points?
> 
> Darlene


Kentucky
[/quote]

Maryland..........Wanna rassle for it?????








[/quote]

Pistols at 10 paces?
[/quote]

Ok guys....let's compromise.

How about Florida?!?!?


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Okay you guys. Let's get serious. If I don't get some good suggestions, I just might have to make sure it's in Virginia!!!!!!








Darlene


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

3LEES said:


> In order to arrive at a centalized location for all east coasters, what state do you believe best represents a mid way point for Outbackers from Canada to Florida since we have people who are interested from both of these points?
> 
> Darlene


Kentucky
[/quote]

Maryland..........Wanna rassle for it?????








[/quote]

Pistols at 10 paces?
[/quote]

Ok guys....let's compromise.

How about Florida?!?!?








[/quote]

Now there's a compromise


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Florida in the summer? You guys are a gluten for punishment.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Florida in the summer? You guys are a gluten for punishment.


FLying out next week, Jim.......Once you get used to it............









Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> Okay you guys. Let's get serious. If I don't get some good suggestions, I just might have to make sure it's in Virginia!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geez, D. The least you could do is give NH a wink and a nod......


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Nobody has even thought about Delaware....

We are right in the middle of everything!!!

And it is close to my house!!!!!!









Gary


----------



## kampy (Feb 14, 2006)

Katrina said:


> In order to arrive at a centalized location for all east coasters, what state do you believe best represents a mid way point for Outbackers from Canada to Florida since we have people who are interested from both of these points?
> 
> Darlene


Kentucky
[/quote]
North Carolina


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

kampy said:


> In order to arrive at a centalized location for all east coasters, what state do you believe best represents a mid way point for Outbackers from Canada to Florida since we have people who are interested from both of these points?
> 
> Darlene


Kentucky
[/quote]
North Carolina
[/quote]

Seriously, NC sounds like a good place. Mountains or ocean? 

Dan


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I am voting for VA or TN.... How about Gatlinburg / Pigeon Forge area .... Oh by the way, great idea !


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

North Carolina is good here. How about somewhere like Emerald Isle. Lets at least have some beach breeze since it will be hot.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> the US and Canada are just to broad of an area to cover that way.
> 
> Steve


Nevermind the whole US...I think the same thing of Texas. Takes three days to get from one side to the other!

Randy


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> Nobody has even thought about Delaware....
> 
> We are right in the middle of everything!!!
> 
> ...


Not true Gary. I think about Delaware every time I set up a new corporation.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

campmg said:


> Nobody has even thought about Delaware....
> 
> We are right in the middle of everything!!!
> 
> ...


Not true Gary. I think about Delaware every time I set up a new corporation.








[/quote]

That's a good one campingmg.
Other than that it is difficult to find good camping within 8 square miles


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

NC --The Great Smokie Mountains


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

RizFam said:


> NC --The Great Smokie Mountains


The mountains works for me.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds good to me

Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Sounds good to me
> 
> Don


Does this mean you are in???

The mountains sound good to me!!!

Gary


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> Sounds good to me
> 
> Don


Does this mean you are in???

The mountains sound good to me!!!

Gary
[/quote]

Does that mean YOU are in?


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

Katrina said:


> NC --The Great Smokie Mountains


The mountains works for me.
[/quote]

Any of the above sound great to me.
Let's come nail down a date; I'm ready to go.

Mike


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

In honor of America's 400-year anniversary celebrating the founding of Jamestown in 1607, I respectfully nominate the Commonwealth of Virginia. Would prefer the mountains myself, of which there are an abundance.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Florida in the summer? You guys are a gluten for punishment.


You're right on that!! And YELLOW FLIES!!! They'll eat you up and you itch for several days, no matter what!







Tried everything, and so did everybody else. Give me the beach in October!! That's a winner.







However, I must admit.......I signed up for the 2007 Southeastern Rally at Santa Rosa Beach, already!!








Darlene action


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

So any nailed down plans !


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

How about Luray Virgina again. Great park with a huge waterslide, nice mini golf course, 2 pools, a cafe with the best ice cream topped funnel cakes you ever ate, activities galore, fishing pond, paddle boats etc. Great wide open field in the center of the campground so that you can let the kids play and watch them from the Outback. Security was tight and the campground was very accomodating. We went to Yogi's Jellystone Park. Check it out and give your imput.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

I kinda like those NC suggestions


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Southern Utah is nice that time of year!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> Other than that it is difficult to find good camping within 8 square miles


Good one.

I camped in Delaware once. I had a nice long pull through spot. Once I got parked my truck was in Maryland.


----------



## donpatrol (Jul 28, 2006)

Humpty said:


> Southern Utah is nice that time of year!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I quess you could call this east since you are in Oregon.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

campmg said:


> Other than that it is difficult to find good camping within 8 square miles


Good one.

I camped in Delaware once. I had a nice long pull through spot. Once I got parked my truck was in Maryland.








[/quote]

LOL.....you always pick on the little ones don't you!!!! Just remember we are the First State...you all followed us!!!!


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

While we are considering Branson, keep us in mind for this one as well. Since we are just south of DC, anywhere from MD to NC sounds good to us.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

mountains


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

If you like the beach and a lot of fun,







sunny everybody is invited to join us at Topsail Hill State Park for the 2007 Southeastern Outbackers Summer Rally. Outstanding RV park with 3 1/2 miles of the best private beach in the state.







This is going to be a great rally. So yall come on down we will keep the light on.









Leon


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> If you like the beach and a lot of fun,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the invite. MIght be a little far for the upper East Coaters. We are trying to find a more centralized location so that more might be able to join in.


----------

